# La Perros, Lobos y Coyotes I



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Poniendo mi granito de arena para ver si movemos un poco el foro ...

En dias pasados la raza de Los Mochis nos organizamos para hacer la primera ruta mixta de la temporada, con la idea de rodar unos 140 kms en dos dias usando carretera, caminos de terraceria, brechas, veredas y brincandonos unos cuantos cercos.

Al final fuimos 7 los que nos animamos (Ya con promesa de carne asada y cheve en el campamento).

Salimos de Los Mochis rumbo a Mochicahui donde intentariamos encontrar una brecha que brinca la pequeña sierra de Barobampo, saliendo a un ejido llamado Poblado No. 6 donde seguiriamos la sierra para brincarla de nueva cuenta y llegar a lugar donde pasariamos la noche y continuar por el lado de la costa para salir a Los Mochis al otro dia.

Unas Fotos.

Saliendo de Los Mochis, con cara de felicidad.









El Juvenil, por aquello de que necesitaramos power









Ya por el lado de Mochicahui, posando y queriendo agarrar tierra.









Ya en la brecha, que nos salio mas larga y empinada que lo prometido.


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Hasta parezco Pro, nomas me faltan otros 3 Watts/Kg  









Rodando con estilo









Despues de la clasica ponchada, empezamos a ver el Valle del Carrizo.


















Con el cuento de la brecha Gorda que termino siendo rebautizada la Brecha Larga, llegamos ya tarde al sitio del campamento.









La muy merecida carne asada. (Con sus respectivas Cahuamas, puro Sinaloa)









Armando el campamento









Les voy a deber las fotos del otro dia, ya por razones de embotellamiento  la noche anterior, tuvimos que modificar la ruta y pegarle corto a Los Mochis, inches 30 kms parecian como 200 con el crudon que traiamos.

Saludos desde Los Mochis


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ja ja que buena onda!
Oye 130 kms con puras rígidas ha de estar rudo no? 
como acabaron de las nachas?
saludos


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

El Lema para el 2010 es HTFU, (Harden the **** up)


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy buena manera de iniciar el año, con un rodadon de esos, que continuen cumpliendo sus propositos de año nuevo.
Gracias por compartir las fotos.
El terreno se ve planchado no creo que se necesite de bicis dobles.
Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

De poca!!! Gracias por compartir!

Se ve que estuvo buena... la peda, no la rodada!! Jajajaja!!

No, ya en serio... que envidia! Se ve buena la ruta.


----------

